# Mittelklasse Gaming Notebook gesucht



## maxxxeee (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo an Alle und gleich zum Thema,

Wie im Titel bereits steht wird ein Notebook der oberen Mittelklasse gesucht auf welchem aktuelle Spiele zumindest auf mittleren Einstellungen laufen sollen.
1000 € ist die Schmerzgrenze. Kommentare wie, dass ein Desktop Rechner besser wäre sind nicht erwünscht, da ich ihm das bereits gesagt habe. Ein Laptop ist ausdrücklich gewünscht.
Wenn es vorschläge gibt dann bitte auch Vor und Nachteile des jeweiligen Geräts erwähnen, da ich den Threadlink meinen Freund weitergeben werden und er sich mit den verschiedenen Koponenten nicht so auskennt.

Schonmal Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## loser321 (29. Dezember 2013)

Acer Aspire V3-772G-747A321 ca. 999.-

Schenker XMG A523 (Clevo W350ST) 1079.-

Vor- und Nachteile hier:

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Top-10-Gaming-Notebooks-im-Test-bei-Notebookcheck.91065.0.html


----------



## maxxxeee (29. Dezember 2013)

loser321 schrieb:


> Acer Aspire V3-772G-747A321 ca. 999.-
> 
> Schenker XMG A523 (Clevo W350ST) 1079.-
> 
> ...


 
Ist die GTX 765 M nicht wieder eine umgennante Grafikkarte der vorgänger Generation ?


----------



## Fineart (29. Dezember 2013)

z.B. sowas? 17.3" Samsung High-End Notebook 700G7C in Basel kaufen bei ricardo.ch

das sind ja nicht mal 700.- Euro


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Da du recht wenig Vorgaben angegeben hast, wäre das hier meine Auswahl:
Produktvergleich MSI GE60 2OD-i585FD (0016GC-SKU16), Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G1TMakk, 8GB RAM, 1TB, GeForce GTX 760M, Windows 8 (NX.M8SEG.001), MSI GS70 2OD-i581FD | Geizhals Deutschland

Vor- und Nachteile der Notebooks:
Notebook 1:
+ günstig
+ hohe Grundleistung
- nur 15,6Zoll, daher aufgrund der starken Hardware sehr laut oder heiß bei Spielen

Notebook 2(ist das selbe Notebook das weiter oben schon genannt wurde):
+ Core i7
+ 17Zoll
- Verarbeitung nicht ganz auf dem Niveau von MSI

Notebook 3:
+ schneller Core i5
+ GTX765M
+ 17Zoll
- kein optisches Laufwerk


----------



## xpSyk (29. Dezember 2013)

http://geizhals.de/1007328
Mit 8970M


----------



## maxxxeee (29. Dezember 2013)

Fineart schrieb:


> z.B. sowas? 17.3" Samsung High-End Notebook 700G7C in Basel kaufen bei ricardo.ch
> 
> das sind ja nicht mal 700.- Euro


 
Hmmm die Webseite kenne ich garnicht ... Ist das was ähnliches wie Ebay ? 
Aber das Notebook sieht gut aus, auch wenn die Grafikkarte nicht die aktuellste ist ...


----------



## maxxxeee (29. Dezember 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> http://geizhals.de/1007328
> Mit 8970M


 
Ich hoffe dass das keine umbenannte Graka der Serie davor ist ...


----------



## xpSyk (29. Dezember 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIZAd0e1cGE
8970M ist so schnell wie eine 780M aber viel viel billiger.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Dafür ist der AMD-Prozessor langsamer als ein Core i3-3110M, daher ist das Notebook etwas "speziell" ^^


----------



## xpSyk (30. Dezember 2013)

Für CPU Limit an Notebooks musst du hart kämpfen.   In FullHD mit AA hat man keins.


----------



## Dynam (30. Dezember 2013)

Der test von notebookcheck zum MSI mit AMD sagt schon genug. Lieber ein wenig mehr ausgeben und einen mit ner Intel 765m kombo  holen oder auf den acer gehen.

 Schreib doch mal am besten wie groß der Kapo laptop sein soll und Wofür du ihn verwendest.


----------



## iTzZent (30. Dezember 2013)

Ganz genau. Finger weg von AMD APU´s. Die MSI GX Serie ist alles andere als empfehlenswert...

Und ja, die HD8970M ist nur eine umbenannte HD7970M mit 50Mhz mehr Kerntakt...

Wenn man jemand in Östereich kennt, bekommt man dort aktuell z.B. ein extremes Schnäppchen: Hofer - Angebote ab Freitag, 27.12.2013



> Windows 8
> 17.3-Zoll / 43.9 Zentimeter LCD-Display mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung und Full-HD Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 Pixel
> NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 770M
> 1.000 GB S-ATA und 64 GB SSD
> ...


*999,-*


----------



## maxxxeee (30. Dezember 2013)

Dynam schrieb:


> Der test von notebookcheck zum MSI mit AMD sagt schon genug. Lieber ein wenig mehr ausgeben und einen mit ner Intel 765m kombo  holen oder auf den acer gehen.
> 
> Schreib doch mal am besten wie groß der Kapo laptop sein soll und Wofür du ihn verwendest.


 
Er soll hauptsächlich fürs Gaming verwendet werden und wahrscheinlich noch für Dinge wie Internet, Videos schauen, was so ein Ding dann aber locker schaffen dürfte 
Er soll nicht all zu groß sein also würde ich mal von 15,6" oder 17,3" ausgehen.


----------



## Fineart (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja das ist wie Ebay, es ist mein Notebook  kannste haben. Naja die Graka ist immer noch was vom besten was bezahlbar ist. Und der 400NIT Monitor ist mal was echt geiles. Auch das Gehäuse etc. ist halt kein billig Medion oder so! Das Notebook ist wie Neu und Weltweite Garantie noch bis August 2014!


----------



## Alex555 (31. Dezember 2013)

Fineart schrieb:


> Ja das ist wie Ebay, es ist mein Notebook  kannste haben. Naja die Graka ist immer noch was vom besten was bezahlbar ist. Und der 400NIT Monitor ist mal was echt geiles. Auch das Gehäuse etc. ist halt kein billig Medion oder so! Das Notebook ist wie Neu und Weltweite Garantie noch bis August 2014!


 
Medion verwendet die selben Gehäuse wie MSI. Die Medion sind mittlerweile qualitativ ziemlich auf Augenhöhe. 
Wahrscheinlich hattest du schon seit Jahren kein Medion Notebook in der Hand  
Eine 760M für 1000€?? - Auf keinen Fall. Absoluter Unsinn, das Acer ist überteuert und sonst gar nichts. 
Das meiste fürs Geld bekommt man am bei MSI, Clevo, Medion. 
Zu dem MSI GX. Es ist sehr preiswert. Nimmst du das Budget bis 850€, bist du mit dem GX am besten beraten. 
Die APU ist ziemlich langsam, sie rangiert auf I3 niveau. Von daher wirst du in vorwiegend CPU lastigen Spielen (AC III war grauenhaft programmiert für AMD Grafikkarten) mit dem AMD langsamer sein. Mantle könnte vielleicht dem MSI auf die Sprünge helfen, da die APU wirklich die HD 8970M ausbremst. 
Man kann der APU etwas feuer machen, indem man den Turbo Takt fixiert, um beispielsweise die von Notebookcheck erwähnten Einbrüche zu kompensieren. 
Hier ein gutes Forum: (*The Offical MSI GX60 Owners Lounge* ) 
Ich würde empfehlen: </title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K56-3N by: One - ONE Computer Shop 
Da hast du eine 770M, die deutlich schneller ist. Du konfigurierst einen I5 4200M, die Performance sollte auch gut langen.
Sollte noch mehr Budget da sein, einen I7. 
Eine 765M ist deutlich langsamer als die 770M aufgrund des beschnittenen Speicherinterfaces und der geringeren Anzahl an Cuda Cores.


----------



## MaxRink (31. Dezember 2013)

Lass die Finger von one. Die haben die miesesten Garantie Bedingungen.


----------



## Alex555 (31. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von one. Die haben die miesesten Garantie Bedingungen.


 
Okay, hast du selbst schon Erfahrungen mit one gemacht?


----------



## MaxRink (31. Dezember 2013)

12 Monate Garantie? Da läuft ja die gewährleistung länger. 
Bei MEDION sind die Techniker "etwas" unfähig. Du lieferstihnen eine exakte Fehlerbeschreibung, sagst ihnen woran sie das feststellen können (waren die für die Grafikkarte zuständigen Spannungswandler auf dem MB, dadurch lief die Grafikkarte nicht mehr) und sie machen 0.


----------



## Alex555 (31. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> 12 Monate Garantie? Da läuft ja die gewährleistung länger.
> Bei MEDION sind die Techniker "etwas" unfähig. Du lieferstihnen eine exakte Fehlerbeschreibung, sagst ihnen woran sie das feststellen können (waren die für die Grafikkarte zuständigen Spannungswandler auf dem MB, dadurch lief die Grafikkarte nicht mehr) und sie machen 0.


 
Na ja, SOny gibt auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie auf die Ps4  Selbiges haben sie bei der PS3 getan. 
Spricht jetzt nicht zwangsläufig gegen One. Hast du also sonst noch keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht??


----------



## iTzZent (31. Dezember 2013)

Und die extrem teuren iPhones haben auch nur 12 Monate Garantie.... so mal nebenbei


----------



## maxxxeee (11. Januar 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Und die extrem teuren iPhones haben auch nur 12 Monate Garantie.... so mal nebenbei


 
Gibt es neben den Diskussionen auch noch weitere Vorschläge ?


----------



## iTzZent (11. Januar 2014)

Hier gehts ums gleiche Thema: Notebook Medion Erazer X6825 oder Schenker XMG A723? - ComputerBase Forum

Schaue dir mal das Thema mit dem Barebone an, welches ich gepostet habe. Mehr Leistung bekommst du nicht für 1000Euro... mattes 15.6" FullHD Display, Core i7-3610QM, 8GB Ram, 120GB SSD, 1TB HDD, HD7970M und ein Backlight Keyboard.

Man muss nur hier und da nach dem Barebone suchen, denn nun sind aktuell keine Barebones mehr im Angebot bei Ebay.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (11. Januar 2014)

maxxxeee schrieb:


> Gibt es neben den Diskussionen auch noch weitere Vorschläge ?


Ja gibt es xD

Das Gigabyte P27K und das Dell Inspiron sind auch einen Blick wert, bei notebookcheck kommen die ganz gut weg: Recht ordentliche Akkulaufzeiten und machen wenig Krach.


----------

